

Anonymous Open Letter to the Ember.js Core Team - andreiursan
http://www.tuicool.com/articles/a6FjIn

======
andreiursan
I think this guy has a point with:

[https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/commits/master/ember.jso...](https://github.com/emberjs/ember.js/commits/master/ember.json)

"Ember is released in "revisions", because it's not production ready and not
ready to be 1.0. Hence the core team chose to rather call breaking changes a
new "revision". Well guess what dudes, that's exactly what versions are for.
Why couldn't you just like normal people release 0.4, 0.5? Why do you need to
hit 1.0 directly?"

------
rupurt
Why doesn't he get more involved in the project and stop complaining. Yes
Ember is lacking in the prioritizing department but it's a community project
and there is always room for more people.

There are a number of forks/patches out there that provide hasOne semantics
and saving for multiple records in the same commit (ours are the mhelabs ones)

\- [https://github.com/mhelabs/ember-
data/tree/has_one](https://github.com/mhelabs/ember-data/tree/has_one)

\- [https://github.com/mhelabs/ember-data/tree/parent-child-
comm...](https://github.com/mhelabs/ember-data/tree/parent-child-commit-fix)

\- [https://github.com/ghempton/data/tree/relational-
adapter](https://github.com/ghempton/data/tree/relational-adapter)

------
tux1968
This just goes to show that there is so much more than a feature-list to
consider when selecting your stack.

